# Bruit très dérangeant avec mon PowerBook



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Salut à tous !
J'ai mon PowerBook (config voir signature) depuis la mi-février et, à tout point de vue, je le trouve parfait. Malheureusement, depuis quelques jours, un grésillement, très faible mais extrêmement irritant à la longue, se fait entendre du côté droit de mon portable, au niveau du haut-parleur. Ce grésillement ne cesse qu'une fois la machine éteinte. Couper le volume des enceintes n'y fait rien, il ne s'agit donc pas d'un problème à ce niveau là.
Phénomène bizarre, si, dans safari, "j'agite une page web" de haut en bas, avec la souris, sans m'arrêter, le bruit cesse. Une fois que j'arrête, le bruit reprend.
Cela peut paraître anodin, mais ce bruit est réellement des plus énervents. Savez-vous de quoi il s'agit ? Comment puis-je supprimer ce bruit ? J'ai également désactivé le Sudden Motion Sensor, mais il n'en est pas la cause....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Alex


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Pour ceux qui seraient dans mon cas, je me réponds à moi-même... J'ai résolu mon problème en changeant mon réglage d'économiseur d'énergie : il était sur performance optimale (qd il y avait le bruit). Je l'ai mis sur automatique et le bruit est parti !
Merci moi !


----------



## Bat-Mac (6 Avril 2005)

Dans l'ordre :

Ah ?   

Oh !   

Tiens donc...  :mouais: 

et...

Bravo !


----------



## mickeyclub (7 Avril 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient dans mon cas, je me réponds à moi-même... J'ai résolu mon problème en changeant mon réglage d'économiseur d'énergie : il était sur performance optimale (qd il y avait le bruit). Je l'ai mis sur automatique et le bruit est parti !
> Merci moi !



Ca m'inquiète ton message ! Ca voudrait dire qu'on ne peut pas mettre le PB en perf max sans devoir subir un grésillement iMacquesque, iMacquien, bref carrément lourd ?!!

Je viens de commander un PB 17 suite à 3 échanges infructueux d'imac à cause de problèmes de bruit (entre autres, malheureusement). Je me vois pas appeler Apple pour leur dire que mon PB fait lui aussi du bruit, après le harcélement dont j'ai fait preuve suite aux soucis du g5... Je prie pour que le PB arrive entier et en parfait état de marche, sinon ils vont me prendre pour un taré au service technique.

D'autres témoignages sur le PB 17 en perf max ? Merci !


----------



## alitaliano (7 Avril 2005)

Pour moi tout roule en performances optimales.

vOILÀ   

à PLOUCHE !


----------



## s@tch (8 Avril 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient dans mon cas, je me réponds à moi-même... J'ai résolu mon problème en changeant mon réglage d'économiseur d'énergie : il était sur performance optimale (qd il y avait le bruit). Je l'ai mis sur automatique et le bruit est parti !
> Merci moi !



J'ai le même comportement sur mon PB 17" 1,5.
En utilisant le profil "automatique", le grésillement disparait...


----------



## violon (9 Avril 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> J'ai également désactivé le Sudden Motion Sensor, mais il n'en est pas la cause....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2005)

Ne serait-ce pas une histoire de fonction NAP ?


----------



## Fran6 (9 Avril 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Phénomène bizarre, si, dans safari, "j'agite une page web" de haut en bas, avec la souris, sans m'arrêter, le bruit cesse. Une fois que j'arrête, le bruit reprend.



T'es allé le chercher où ce test ???  Ca t'arrive souvent de secouer les pages web ? Tu attends de quelque chose en tombe ??  PLaisanterie à part, c'est un peu bizarre cette histoire mais le principal, c'est que tout ce soit arrangé...

Bonne continuation

Guinouss


----------



## mickeyclub (13 Mai 2005)

Exactement le même probleme sur un PB 17" 1,66.
Effectivement en passant en performances automatiques ça disparaît.
Et effectivement aussi, ce petit bruit est agaçant à la longue quand on travaille la nuit en environnement calme, comme j'ai l'habitude de le faire. Mais bon... j'ai eu le PB après avoir renvoyé un i-razoir, et je peux vous dire que ce petit grésillement n'a RIEN à voir avec le vrombissement insupportable des imac g5.

Vous comptez faire quoi finalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

salut jerho!
personnellement, je m'en fais pas trop pour ça... c sûr que c un bruit super chiant, mais bon... renvoyer une machine de ce prix pour un ptit bruit, je sais pas trop. mon mac, je pourrais pas m'en passer !!
Pour ce qui est de savoir si l'OS est en cause, je sais pas trop. mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que depuis que j'ai installé Tiger (le jour de sa sortie), le bruit est plus intensif encore et intervient souvent même en mode automatique...


----------



## mickeyclub (13 Mai 2005)

Perso le bruit a toujours été là, pendant les quelques jours passés sous panther et maintenant avec tiger. Il est stable, régulier, et apparaît systématiquement (et seulement) en mode de performances maximales.
J'ai l'impression (mais c'est dur à préciser) que ça vient d'une zone vers le haut du clavier, peut-être un peu à droite.

C'est clair que ça m'embête moi aussi de l'envoyer en sav pour un petit bruit, et de toute façon il est impossible que je m'en passe ces temps ci. Ca attendra les vacances d'été.
En revanche il faudrait qu'on essaie de savoir si ça peut s'aggraver, si c'est révélateur d'un truc plus profond, etc., non ?


----------



## Tox (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai peur de me répéter, mais êtes-vous aller jeter un oeil sur le "NAP" ?


----------



## mickeyclub (13 Mai 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de me répéter, mais êtes-vous aller jeter un oeil sur le "NAP" ?



C'est quoi nap ?

edit :  ca y est j'ai lu le post de macbidouille et donc le NAP, si j'ai bien compris, c'est un truc qui gère la puissance du processeur ? C'est pour ca que le bruit apparaît / disparaît en fonction du réglage des performances ?

Si j'ai bien compris aussi, c'est pas très prudent de bidouiller en supprimant les... quoi déja... CHAD, CHUD, bref un autre truc ? Rien à faire donc ?


----------



## Tox (14 Mai 2005)

Ce que je n'ai pas encore compris, c'est à quoi ce grésillement est lié. Je m'explique : selon le modèle de portable, il semble qu'il y ait ou non le bruit. Sur mon iBook dernière révision, je n'ai pas ce problème. Pourtant, tant l'OS que le processeur doivent être semblables aux PB incriminés...


----------



## bNg (15 Mai 2005)

je pense tout simplement que ce bruit provient soit du proc qui dans le cas d'une"performance maximale" entraine une chauffe plus importante et donc une mise en route des ventilateurs, soit une écriture sur le disque alors plus audible vu l'afflux d'infos plus important...
P.S: j'ai aussi ce pb depuis mon achat en novembre mais je ne pense sincerement pas avoir de succes pour un echange au SAV, groupé ou non


----------



## borghy (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai le même problème.
J'avoue que c'est un peu ennuyeux , mais bon , j'utilise la puissance max de mon ordi seulement lorsque je fait des rendus avec final cut , ou bien lorsque je fait pleins d'activitées en même temps (musique , gravage de dvd , net..) mais alors la on nn'y fait plus trop attention ...(désolé si mon post n'a rien résolu)


----------



## Tox (15 Mai 2005)

bNg a dit:
			
		

> je pense tout simplement que ce bruit provient soit du proc qui dans le cas d'une"performance maximale" entraine une chauffe plus importante et donc une mise en route des ventilateurs, soit une écriture sur le disque alors plus audible vu l'afflux d'infos plus important...
> P.S: j'ai aussi ce pb depuis mon achat en novembre mais je ne pense sincerement pas avoir de succes pour un echange au SAV, groupé ou non


Pour ma part, après lecture du sujet sur le NAP, je pencherais plutôt pour une histoire d'alimentation du processeur ou de tension et c'est justement là que je ne comprends pas en quoi des machines produisent ce bruit et d'autres non...


----------



## Neoperl (11 Août 2005)

Bien le soir à tous,

J'ai le même problème !

Mon PB G4 1ghz vient d'acquérir une logic board toute neuve pour un défaut très ennuyant, et là, ré-installé depuis un jour j'ai également un bruit très désagréable qui pointe son nez... il s'accélère quand je fait une sélection à vide avec ma souris, que je déplace le curseur pour agrandir mon carré... 

En gros, c'est lourdos... 

Toujours aucune idée d'où cela peut provenir ?

Je tourne sur Tiger..


----------



## JPTK (1 Novembre 2005)

Neoperl a dit:
			
		

> Bien le soir à tous,
> 
> J'ai le même problème !
> 
> ...




Idem... sur un powerbook 1,33 avec 2 x 256 mo de ram, et si je passe en perf auto ça ne le fait plus continuellement mais encore par mal :mouais: 

Ah oui et si je veux arrêter ce bruit, suffit que j'ai thunderbird de lancé et que sur cette application, je fasse un clic prolongé par exemple, tant que je maintiens le clic, le grésillement ne se fait plus entendre. 

Bon le bruit est vraiment faible mais voilà quoi, face au silence quasi total du pwb en dehors de ce grésillement, difficile de pas trouver ça dommage.


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2006)

Ce n'est pas une question de chauffe, mais bien de tension. Et pour vous consoler, cela touche de nombreux portables, pas seulement chez Apple. Etonamment, les iBook sont toujours passés entre les gouttes. Pour les PowerBook et le MBP, il semble que ce soit la loterie.


----------



## louisxiv (8 Avril 2006)

idem pour mon 17" 1GHz depuis la MAJ 10.4.6, cela s'arrete dès que l'on regle le proc sur "reduite"...
on fait comment pour repasser en 10.4.5 ?


----------



## zerozerosix (8 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une question de chauffe, mais bien de tension. Et pour vous consoler, cela touche de nombreux portables, pas seulement chez Apple. Etonamment, les iBook sont toujours passés entre les gouttes. Pour les PowerBook et le MBP, il semble que ce soit la loterie.


 
Apple fait des portables qui chantent !  
Quand on pense que le leitmotiv de Steve Jobs c'est plus petit et moins bruyant...

(Il faut avouer que sur certains ordi dont un vieux portable HP qu'on m'a prêté, les ventilos sont tellement bruyants que le processeur pourrait faire "coin coin" qu'on ne l'entendrait pas).


----------



## Powerboobook HD (9 Avril 2006)

Salut!
Moi je rencontre ce grésillement seulement sur certaines pages web, avec des grosses bannières animées, mais sinon R.A.S!!! 
Par contre j'ai eu un grésillement horrible coté gauche, seulement quand j'étais sur secteur, c'est le bloc d'alimentation qui était OUT!!!:rateau:


----------

